# Did you feel different the week before you went into labor??



## Vmazzotta

Posted about being nervous with going over my due date in the third tri. But now I am wondering if you guys felt any different?? Last night, I went into L& D as I just felt terrible and my foot is soooo swollen, as of two days ago. They checked my blood pressure and everything and said everything looks great. As of last Thursday they said baby is at 0 station and my cervix is very soft. I haev braxton hicks all the time some days adn then a few for other days. I'm just getting nervous and anxious and I have heard so many horror stories from going to early to going to late. To being induced and to having a csection. I would really like opinions from all sorts of different experiences. It's just so hard for me as I LOVE to plan everything and I CAN'T plan anything with this. I guess that's why it is is exciting!


----------



## amerikiwi

I didn't feel different at all until I was in labour. Had a bloody show the day before but that was it (and many people don't have that). I never even felt BHs and I went into labour naturally at 40+1. Things can really progress quickly so you've got plenty of time and statistically, most first time babies are late.

Happy Labour Dust to you!


----------



## LockandKey

nope, and actually while I was in early labor I thought it was another false alarm


----------



## paperz

I didn't feel any different physically, although I'd had the 'feeling' for a few days that something was going to happen soon. I knew the baby had been deeply engaged for weeks already, and all of my discomfort had disappeared (the need to pee all the time, pressure as the baby descended). The day I went into labour I was out and had just finished telling my friend that NOTHING was happening - I hadn't even had a contraction up till then! She assured me that as it was my first I should expect her to be late - but I went into labour that day and my daughter was born 3 and a half days later - 8 days early :)


----------



## teal

I didn't feel different at all. I felt completely fine until my waters suddenly broke xx


----------



## kmumtobe

I didn't but i'd had symptoms for weeks, aches and pains, twinges.. The day i went i had no idea that would be the day until it suddenly started very quickly then i knew!


----------



## Tamashii

I went 6 days overdue but I remember feeling really quite ill as if I was coming down with something for the week before. I had major BH, had an upset stomach and was just really uncomfortable as well as blocked sinuses and generally feeling under the weather.

The day I went into labour I too thought it was just more false labour but it suddenly started to progress really quickly and I realised it was the real thing pretty fast! I am not sure how long I was in "established labour" for because I think it is hard to tell until you are at the stage where you have to keep stopping with the progressing contractions.

Good luck! I am a bit of a forward planner too and don't like the waiting for it all to start but this time I am just assuming I will go late but have my bags packed and everything ready just in case...


----------



## NaturalMomma

With my first I felt no different. I woke up out of a nap with contractions and a bloody show. I had no other impending labor signs. With ds2 it was a little different. I had prodomal labor for 8 days and then I woke up to go pee and my water broke. With ds2 I did feel different the day my water broke, prior to it breaking. It was just a feeling like "I know I'm going to go into labor very soon".


----------



## LaraJJ

This is really interesting, thanks all :)


----------



## Eternal

nope, had slow labour for about 2 weeks though (on and off) so i guess thats different! lol! but no signs to say, oh this will be the week! lol! I was overdue though so guessed it would be lol!


----------



## xxEMZxx

I had excruciating back pain on and off about a week before and midwife even said at my last appointment before I gave birth that she thought I was in slow labour and that I'd prob give birth in a few days (I went into labour 3 days after my MW appointment).


----------



## Soos

annoying lower back pains for 3-4 days before (baby was back to back). Other than that nothing. The evening i went into labor we were out and about eating turkish food and walking miles. I went 4 days overdue


----------



## Vmazzotta

Thanks ladies for all of the responses!! On Thur I was 1cm dilated and I have had crazy braxton hicks since then and much more pressure so hopefully it will be soon! I'm just so anxious to meet her!


----------

